# Hallo!



## Stephen (Sep 4, 2002)

Brand new here. Can check out my hikes page at http://www.dunhom.com/stephen

Got sucked in by the Flags over 48 topic on the AMC site. Already signed up to serve as backup for lincoln and lafayette, since we're doing that loop that day. Hope to catch some of ya at the peak with the flags! :beer: 

-T


----------



## Greg (Sep 4, 2002)

Hey the8re! Welcome to the forums. I've already come across your site on the AMC boards. Nice job. You might find this peak-bagging thread interesting:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/viewtopic.php?t=236


----------



## pedxing (Sep 4, 2002)

Nice site you have the8re.  Have a great time on Franconia Ridge.  I love the walk along that ridge.  I keep going back there even though I haven't done half the 4k peaks in NH.

As someone who has just gotten interested in counting peaks this summer, I'm wondering where you got you lists for the hundred highest.  Are there competing versions?  I ask because I was just looking at my maps and at another on-line list and I noticed disparities between your list and the other list.  In case you are curious, the other list is at:  http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/hundred.html


----------



## Mohamed Ellozy (Sep 4, 2002)

*Old vs new 100 Highest lists*



			
				pedxing said:
			
		

> As someone who has just gotten interested in counting peaks this summer, I'm wondering where you got you lists for the hundred highest.  Are there competing versions?


the8re's list is the old one, before the recent (2001) updates.  The changes are described at http://home.earthlink.net/~ellozy/faq0.html#lists2


----------



## pedxing (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks M.E.!


----------



## Stephen (Sep 5, 2002)

Thanks for the info... I'll update my lists when I get a chance...

-T


----------



## pedxing (Sep 5, 2002)

Kewl!


----------

